# Meds so expensive in Cyprus



## CliveO (Oct 28, 2011)

Is there no way to get cheaper meds in Cyprus, I just shelled out 25 euros for 14 antibiotic tablets. I thought being an EU citizen I would be able to get medication on a similar deal as the uk. Am I kidding myself or am I going about prescriptions all the wrong way. What does everyone else do when they need medicine?


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

CliveO said:


> Is there no way to get cheaper meds in Cyprus, I just shelled out 25 euros for 14 antibiotic tablets. I thought being an EU citizen I would be able to get medication on a similar deal as the uk. Am I kidding myself or am I going about prescriptions all the wrong way. What does everyone else do when they need medicine?


Good morning,

There is no National Health Service here in Cyprus. UK NHS prescriptions are heavily subsidised and patients do not pay the actual cost of the drugs. 

Medications can be obtained in several ways. By the sounds of it you had a private prescription, from a private doctor here. In UK private prescription would have probably cost you about the same. ( I bought a course of antibiotics recently for 4 Euros , different types have different costs)

If you are receiving a UK state pension most of your medications will be free from a state doctor ( however some medications are not available from the state but can be purchased from most pharmacy's). 

If you are below state pension age you should still be registered with the Cypriot Health Authority I assume you obtained a S1 form from your UK Tax office prior to coming here? This can give you up to 2.5 years of free healthcare depending on your NI contributions in UK but there will be a small charge for medications.

If you have private medical insurance many medications and the doctors visit may be claimable. But you need to read the policy documents carefully as sometimes any out patient ( that is not In hospital/Clinic) charges are not covered) 

(Just an aside a colleague from UK bought a prescription medication she gets from her GP in UK and saved herself over £20 on prescription charges)

Kind regards


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Anyone who is entitled to free healthcare at the general can get their meds from the pharmacy at the hospital free of charge. If you are not entitled to free healthcare and have private insurance, depending on the type of insurance you may be able to claim back the cost of meds.

As far as paying for meds is concerned, it is swings and roundabouts because many meds which are available only on prescription in the UK are available over the counter here for a lot less than the cost of a prescription in the UK.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Apart from 1 operation covered by private insurance, we have paid out for all drugs and (private) doctors consultations. In 3 years the total is less than the NHS contributions and prescription charges would have been in the UK and the service is immediate and effective.

Don't forget to factor the total costs when you compare back.

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

People tend to forget that the FREE health service in the Uk is actually not free at all. It is just paid for in different ways. 
I for one much prefer to pay as I go, going to a doctor at the drop of a hat, being treated like a person instead of a number and being given the time needed to get to the bottom of my problems rather than waiitng for days to get an appointment, having 3 minutes with the GP and being fobbed off with whichever drug the drug companies are paying the GP's to peddle to their unsuspecting patients at the time.


----------



## migmogs (Feb 10, 2012)

in the uk.....my meds would be free because I am have thyroid condition......here I pay for all of my meds
in the uk my huband has a prepaid card for his meds because he has a lot he has to take
here he pays for all of his meds
eg anti-biotics he has to take 3 times a week everu week..at home he was on pre paid cardso with other meds cost was @ £2 for 1 month......here 18 euro's for 2 weeks supply
depends on the tablets needed
sadly my husbands tablets are all very expensive ones over here
I needed to go to the drs who referred me to hospital to be seen ASAP
went to private hospital
total cost including tests that day 220 euro's
had to go back 2 weeks later as still ill
total cost next time 200 euro's
so being ill can be very costly here
we are not at state pension age
and cannot aford insurance rates because of lots of existing illnesses
so costs can mount very quickly
other side of coin....you can walk into a pharmasist and buy most tablets over the counter
ask there first for meds needed
maggie


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Anyone who is entitled to free healthcare at the general can get their meds from the pharmacy at the hospital free of charge. If you are not entitled to free healthcare and have private insurance, depending on the type of insurance you may be able to claim back the cost of meds.
> 
> As far as paying for meds is concerned, it is swings and roundabouts because many meds which are available only on prescription in the UK are available over the counter here for a lot less than the cost of a prescription in the UK.


Can you get your meds from the General pharmacy without seeing the Dr? 

Would taking the empty med box in there get you a repeat or do you have to see the Dr to get the perscription first?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> Can you get your meds from the General pharmacy without seeing the Dr?
> 
> Would taking the empty med box in there get you a repeat or do you have to see the Dr to get the perscription first?


I think you need to see a Dr, and get a prescription.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> I think you need to see a Dr, and get a prescription.


Thanks, I thought that maybe the case. To be honest, I bought the last lot over the counter as the thoughts of all that hassle made me worse than I felt.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> Thanks, I thought that maybe the case. To be honest, I bought the last lot over the counter as the thoughts of all that hassle made me worse than I felt.


We always buy over the counter as well. The thought of going to the cattle market is too depressing


----------



## karentuppence (Mar 31, 2010)

migmogs said:


> in the uk.....my meds would be free because I am have thyroid condition......here I pay for all of my meds
> in the uk my huband has a prepaid card for his meds because he has a lot he has to take
> here he pays for all of his meds
> eg anti-biotics he has to take 3 times a week everu week..at home he was on pre paid cardso with other meds cost was @ £2 for 1 month......here 18 euro's for 2 weeks supply
> ...


Can you buy thyroxine over the counter as I presume as you have thyroid problem. If you can buy it how much is it. cheers


----------



## positive pam (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi
Could I ask, if you get a prescription for medication from the doctor, how much does it cost and do you pay for each item on the prescription as we do here in England?
Thanks.
Pam.


----------



## migmogs (Feb 10, 2012)

karentuppence said:


> Can you buy thyroxine over the counter as I presume as you have thyroid problem. If you can buy it how much is it. cheers


hi karen
I have an underactive thyroid
you CAN buy thyroxin over the counter.....can't remember the price off hand....as we only stayed 6 months first time and dr in uk gave me 6 months worth of thyroxin to bring with me.......and I came out this time with 6 months worth of thyroxin again.....still using it.....but from what I remember... it was NOT too expensive at all, just looked and cannot find the price that I paid for my thyroxin last year..as ran out... sorry
it was the other meds that proved to be very expensive
hope this helps
maggie


----------



## migmogs (Feb 10, 2012)

positive pam said:


> Hi
> Could I ask, if you get a prescription for medication from the doctor, how much does it cost and do you pay for each item on the prescription as we do here in England?
> Thanks.
> Pam.


Hi Pam
you pay whatever the charge is for the medication you need
sometimes cheaper......sometimes a lot more expensive as the tablets and medicines here are NOT subsidised.last couple of times I have beeen to the dr and needed tabs it has cost me almost 40 euro's per time...ouch!!!!!!!
a local Cypriot man was before me in the chemist the other day his grand child obviously had been given a prescription from the dr for antibiotic medicine......he paid over 7 euro's for the antibiotic medicine( prob amoxicilin.....FREE to children in the uk) for his 18 month old grand child
so if on lots of meds........like we sadly both are.....this has to be thought about.....and priced into your monthly accounts
hope this helps
maggie


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

positive pam said:


> Hi
> Could I ask, if you get a prescription for medication from the doctor, how much does it cost and do you pay for each item on the prescription as we do here in England?
> Thanks.
> Pam.


Pam,

It costs €2 to see a Dr at the General and nothing to get the perscription from the hospital pharmacy, but that is if you are on state pension from the UK. I have only been once....it was enough, now I'd rather pay over the counter than go through all that. I got some Diclophenic from a pharmacy, 100mg x 20 tabs, €7.65, I cut them in half so have 40x50mg for the same money.

I'm sure if I'm not correct about the hospital someone will know.


----------



## positive pam (Aug 24, 2011)

migmogs said:


> Hi Pam
> you pay whatever the charge is for the medication you need
> sometimes cheaper......sometimes a lot more expensive as the tablets and medicines here are NOT subsidised.last couple of times I have beeen to the dr and needed tabs it has cost me almost 40 euro's per time...ouch!!!!!!!
> a local Cypriot man was before me in the chemist the other day his grand child obviously had been given a prescription from the dr for antibiotic medicine......he paid over 7 euro's for the antibiotic medicine( prob amoxicilin.....FREE to children in the uk) for his 18 month old grand child
> ...


Hi Maggie 
Thanks for the speedy reply. I have to say it is the one subject that worries me about our move and haven't really been able to find out exactly what sort of costs we are going to experience. My husband uses inhalers and two different tablets, one being a statin and I take four painkillers, two being morphine and another a liquid morphine. I just have the feeling these might be the"expensive"ones ha ha.
I have injections in the spine every four months, which I don't seem to be able to find anything out about in Cyprus!
Why is it there always seems to be one sticking point that causes problems. Other than health issues we would be over tomorrow!! And it also sounds that one or two others among the forum are having the same issues as us.
I wish all of us good luck and perhaps we can continue keeping on sharing the info we all find out. If anyone does know about spinal injections, I would be extremely grateful and if I can reciprocate with any help I will.
Best Wishes to All.
Pam


----------



## positive pam (Aug 24, 2011)

Geraldine said:


> Pam,
> 
> It costs €2 to see a Dr at the General and nothing to get the perscription from the hospital pharmacy, but that is if you are on state pension from the UK. I have only been once....it was enough, now I'd rather pay over the counter than go through all that. I got some Diclophenic from a pharmacy, 100mg x 20 tabs, €7.65, I cut them in half so have 40x50mg for the same money.
> 
> I'm sure if I'm not correct about the hospital someone will know.


----------



## positive pam (Aug 24, 2011)

Geraldine said:


> Pam,
> 
> It costs €2 to see a Dr at the General and nothing to get the perscription from the hospital pharmacy, but that is if you are on state pension from the UK. I have only been once....it was enough, now I'd rather pay over the counter than go through all that. I got some Diclophenic from a pharmacy, 100mg x 20 tabs, €7.65, I cut them in half so have 40x50mg for the same money.
> 
> I'm sure if I'm not correct about the hospital someone will know.


Hi Geraldine 
Thanks for the info again, Roy and I wont be on state pension for a couple of years yet so, that might bump up the price I would think. Ha Ha trust you to start cutting them up :clap2: Good idea though, I'm on those too! Hmm wonder if I could just get a back transplant, solve it all then ay? 
I am so jealous of Lisa, lucky thing, nearly time for her to live the dream and goodluck to her I say. :happy: Oh and is that your new nickname-Gezza? 
Lots of Love
Pam.xx.
(I'll e-mail soon-Jens had baby)/


----------



## migmogs (Feb 10, 2012)

positive pam said:


> Hi Maggie
> Thanks for the speedy reply. I have to say it is the one subject that worries me about our move and haven't really been able to find out exactly what sort of costs we are going to experience. My husband uses inhalers and two different tablets, one being a statin and I take four painkillers, two being morphine and another a liquid morphine. I just have the feeling these might be the"expensive"ones ha ha.
> I have injections in the spine every four months, which I don't seem to be able to find anything out about in Cyprus!
> Why is it there always seems to be one sticking point that causes problems. Other than health issues we would be over tomorrow!! And it also sounds that one or two others among the forum are having the same issues as us.
> ...


Hi pam
health tablets are an issue if you are NOT retired
at the moment
we are in and out of Cyprus every 6 months,....we spend the winters here... which means that we have been eligable for uk prescriptions to bring with us....but we are looking to stay here permanatly for health reasons......and THAT is when we will come unstuck......the costs for the tablets that we both need are absolutely horendous...
we are UNDER pensionable age......I do believe that things are diferent if you are pensioners, but a thing to look at
we wrongly.... I know now.... expect a health care system the same as we have and give to all in the EU in the uk.....because we are in the EU.....that is NOT the case at all
what the uk gives to other EU countries in the uk... is NOT what uk people recieve when abroad......well not in Cyprus at any rate.....unless of course I have got it completely wrong......in which case I hope someone will put us on the right step
for us.....my husband needs the climate of cyprus to survive .....we cannot because of pre exisiting conditions get the private insurance that you need to get by on ....from a medical point of view.....on a day to day basis...so no options
being honest tho.....my husbands health is that greatly improved because of the better climate......that for us the xtra costs although frightening.....are woth it.
all the best
work in the costs
maggie


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2012)

migmogs said:


> Hi pam
> health tablets are an issue if you are NOT retired
> at the moment
> we are in and out of Cyprus every 6 months,....we spend the winters here... which means that we have been eligable for uk prescriptions to bring with us....but we are looking to stay here permanatly for health reasons......and THAT is when we will come unstuck......the costs for the tablets that we both need are absolutely horendous...
> ...


I cant be silent when I read a post like this. 
Every country offer the same health system for expats that it offer its own citizens, not better and not worse. This can ofc mean a difference from what you are used to from home. And it must ofc be like that

And for UK perhaps that will also change when the goverment realize how much the discounts really cost.

In sweden they do it different. When you have paid 200 euro for your medicin during a 12 month period you get it for free the rest of the 12 month. Ofc only for prescriptions.

But Sweden dont have the climate as Cyprus ofc :ranger:


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

Vegaanders said:


> I cant be silent when I read a post like this.
> Every country offer the same health system for expats that it offer its own citizens, not better and not worse. This can ofc mean a difference from what you are used to from home. And it must ofc be like that
> 
> And for UK perhaps that will also change when the goverment realize how much the discounts really cost.
> ...


Good morning,

I totally agree with you. Unfortunately a lot of people move over here thinking that they will receive the same healthcare as they do in their own countries, as we know this is not the case, my experience of the Cypriot healthcare system is positive, I like to be responsible for my own health, decide which doctor, or hospital I can attend, buy medications over the counter if I need then, often a lot cheaper than a prescription charge in UK anyway. 

I can only reiterate to anyone contemplating moving over with a pre-existing medical condition to look at all the options available, go on to both the UK National Health Website and the Cypriot Health Authority website and search the various expat forums. Health care here is different, as it is in every EU country. 

Kind regards


----------

